# (II) Precipitação máxima em Janeiro de 2011



## AnDré (28 Dez 2010 às 06:01)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Janeiro de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental* e *Ilhas*?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Janeiro de 2011


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2010 às 10:20)

Votei no intervalo: *500,1mm a 550,0mm*


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2010 às 10:40)

500,1 a 550mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Dez 2010 às 10:51)

Fui para 450,1mm a 500,0mm!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Dez 2010 às 11:51)

Votei no intervalo 300,1mm a 350,0mm 

Aposto num janeiro pouco chuvoso


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2010 às 12:13)

450,1mm a 500,0mm


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

*>=600,1mm*

Aposto neste valor nas terras altas da Madeira


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2010 às 14:46)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Dez 2010 às 14:58)

250,1 a 300,0 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

550,1mm a 600,0mm


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2010 às 17:43)

*350,1mm a 400,0mm*.


----------



## dahon (28 Dez 2010 às 18:08)

Eu votei: 400,1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2010 às 18:17)

250.1 a 300mm


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2010 às 20:44)

250,1 a 300 mm, numa das ilhas.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

400mm a 450mm, mas acho que só nas ilhas...


----------



## Norther (29 Dez 2010 às 13:08)

500,1 a 550mm nas ilhas, mais provável na Madeira


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

350,1mm a 400mm.


----------



## squidward (29 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

450mm a 500mm


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

>=600,1mm


----------



## F_R (30 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2010 às 10:29)

>=600,1mm


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2011 às 10:00)

Ontem o Pico do Areeiro na Madeira deve ter acumulado mais de 300mm

Alguém sabe o valor de precipitação este mês até ao momento?


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 15:24)

A Madeira a não dar hipótese nesta sondagem.

*799,2mm* - Areeiro.
725,6mm - Bica da Cana.

Intervalo vencedor: >=600,1mm
Vencedores: AnDré, Dan, Hazores, MSantos


----------

